# Uneven Development



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok..so I was going back and forth on this topic with Rowdybrad in the chatbox and I would like to get some info from you folks out there to a possible fix to this. 

Little backround, I had orthoscopic shoulder surgery last yr in late Sept. Ive healed fairly well and have been back in the gym four months after surgery and successfully made it without injuring myself through my first cycle. Took it slow, didn't go heavier than I could handle. In Dec of last year I couldn't press the BB off my chest due to the pain. But am now back to 225 for reps and getting stronger weekly. Past month I have been getting the old buring sensation back in my shoulder/top of my bicep and my doc told me early signs of arthritus. Sucks but I have to deal with it. 

Now I dont know if this is just me, but my whole left side which was the bad shoulder is more developed then the right. My chest has more shape, my tricep/bicep is bigger..even my quad is more developed. Not by alot, but noticable.  I did not have this problem prior to surgery through the years. But I have not been able to go heavy on alot of excercises due to fear of my shoulder separating. Now its stable enough that it doesn't move and I have been going heavier on all excercises where as I couldn't over the past 10yrs due to this injury.  

What have you guys possible done to play catch up with a less developed side. Go lighter on your more dominant side and let the other catch up gradually lifting heavier??


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

I would shift your workout to a pro BB style workout. Maybe focus a lot of energy on form for both sides. I would definitely stay away from anything having to do with barbells. Everything you do should be side isolated with dumbbells. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> I would shift your workout to a pro BB style workout. Maybe focus a lot of energy on form for both sides. I would definitely stay away from anything having to do with barbells. Everything you do should be side isolated with dumbbells. Just my 2 cents.



Thanks, same thing my PT doc told me. I am very sore in my shoulder for a few days when lifting heavy on chest day with Barbells. But heavy dumbells...1 day sore and nowhere comparing to the feeling after BB.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 29, 2012)

I +++ the dumbells/side isolation. Dont hessitate on going a lil heavier on the underdeveloped side. Also drop the weight and watch form. I seen this before, specially during bicep training, were on your weaker bicep side you will include more shoulder movement resulting in uneven development.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I +++ the dumbells/side isolation. Dont hessitate on going a lil heavier on the underdeveloped side. Also drop the weight and watch form. I seen this before, specially during bicep training, were on your weaker bicep side you will include more shoulder movement resulting in uneven development.



Only time I can truly feel the less developed side is on lets say..overhead ext on tris with dumbells. I do them last on tri's and with a 25lb dumbell my right side only gets 8-10 struggling. Left side Im repping them out like I never did tris. Its very frustrating.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

Like others said, focus on using dumbells as much as you can and isolate sides to do individually. Leg ext., leg presses, do one leg at a time and start with the weaker side. If you can do 8 reps with the weaker part and 12 with the stronger part, stop after failure of weak side at 8.

Drop a little weight and focus on form. I noticed that my stronger side on db curls would have better form then my weaker side. Trying to do the same weight, the weaker side would lose form without me realizing so it could complete the sets. Machines and barbells are great, but because you use both sides at the same time (usually) it can hide or make a strength difference larger.

Once you get the strength even, don't worry too much about small size differences. I notice when one side is .25 inches different because of my OCD, but others don't notice. My left thigh is 30" and my right is 29" (jumping off one foot for bball) and I never noticed until I measured. I got both my arms the same size now. My left forearm is smaller than the dominate right side (too much jerking) and my left delts are slightly smaller, but it's an injury so I deal with it and it isn't really noticeable.

And on a big bulking cycle, you could add another set or 2 to work on the smaller side..


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

very interesting and uncommon situation!

 Being a very old man I've actually run into this more than once in gyms through the years!

 And with todays tools it is not a quick solution but one that is much easier than carrying different loads on different sides!

 hgh directly into the lagging muscles!  IM injections.  I won't sya this often but I do believe there can be some localized site growth to a decent hgh injection. Science does not backl me on this simply because real studies on this do not exist. 3 midgets in malaysia etc studies do not count guys!


 Another option may be IGF DES site injected into those areas.

 We do know for a fact that hgh does eat away at fat at the injection spot,  I'm fairly certain it will add more satellite cells to those areas as well if done IM and in big enough dosages.

 This like i stated is just my opinionm, I have nothiong to back this up except years of using Gh and watching others use it also. I have seen huge turn around in lagging parts using the above method


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Zeek said:


> very interesting and uncommon situation!
> 
> Being a very old man I've actually run into this more than once in gyms through the years!
> 
> ...




Well good thing I have a few things in the works in that dept. So IM injections at the sites rather than just SubQ. Would going directly into my delt on my repaired shoulder help with the healing process? Since the Doc told me he truly cannot gauge the severity of my shoulder not healing till after a year.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Well good thing I have a few things in the works in that dept. So IM injections at the sites rather than just SubQ. Would going directly into my delt on my repaired shoulder help with the healing process? Since the Doc told me he truly cannot gauge the severity of my shoulder not healing till after a year.



 I believe it will indeed work in that way and I'm not just talking I myself inject GH directly into my torn pec area


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

Zeek said:


> very interesting and uncommon situation!
> 
> Being a very old man I've actually run into this more than once in gyms through the years!
> 
> ...



Zeek... props for having the balls to bring up site injections... I believe it is true as well. Its why I inject my rips directly into my pecker.


On to what everyone else has said... Totally disagree with using dumbbells. Its the exact opposite. Barbells will balance you out. But you need to concentrate on your form.  Very very slow negatives. You won't go as heavy, but that don't matter if you're a fag... I mean bodybuilder.  Stay with a weight that is moderate and as the lagging parts exhaust faster, they recruit more fibers to keep working until you hit failure. 

Stick with the barbells, focus on the negative. My 2 shiken breasts.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Im only repping 225 due to the shoulder POB, I have no problem dropping the weight if it means focusing on form more. Just the strech and load after 90% is what bothers the shoulder. But not just chest, how is it that my arms and even quads are alittle bigger on my left side. Its not real noticable, but enough to bother me. I believe my form is ok, I always go lighter when I see myself sacrificing form for weight. But I can see this all coming down to form somehow. Just weird that this is only after my surgery. My 10yrs prior lifting did not result in this. Some how I am prob focusing more on my left side trying to prevent another injury. 

Thank you everyone for your responses.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Im only repping 225 due to the shoulder POB, I have no problem dropping the weight if it means focusing on form more. Just the strech and load after 90% is what bothers the shoulder. But not just chest, how is it that my arms and even quads are alittle bigger on my left side. Its not real noticable, but enough to bother me. I believe my form is ok, I always go lighter when I see myself sacrificing form for weight. But I can see this all coming down to form somehow. Just weird that this is only after my surgery. My 10yrs prior lifting did not result in this. Some how I am prob focusing more on my left side trying to prevent another injury.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your responses.



Feel free to shoot me a vid of your bench. I may be able to help you make some adjustments to your set up that will help you... Things like grip width, arch and ROM play a huge role in shoulder health.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Will do! Thanks POB!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

plz keep in mind that you did have a recent surgery JOMO and go easy on the load!  Your strongest days are still ahead of you brother so no worries if you have to take it easy even another year!

 Yeah POB site injections is a hot potato!!!  I hate to even go there but in this case I felt it was important I shed some light on it from my own point of view and experiences with it.

 Guys and there high dosages of hgh to build muscle are also wrong IMO, yes big boy dosages will build it faster combined with AAS and slin but lower dosges will create new satellite cells, I am sure of this and let me explain why.

 IF I inject 3iu of gh and can boost my IFG levels to say 400 range, more than double my baseline, would this in fact not create new muscle satellite cells? the confusion is that it takes so long for these new satellite cells to mature and then volumize that people miss that it happened from the gh!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 30, 2012)

So basically, if you're in it for the long haul; there's no need for high doses (over 3iu) to create new cells?



Zeek said:


> plz keep in mind that you did have a recent surgery JOMO and go easy on the load!  Your strongest days are still ahead of you brother so no worries if you have to take it easy even another year!
> 
> Yeah POB site injections is a hot potato!!!  I hate to even go there but in this case I felt it was important I shed some light on it from my own point of view and experiences with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Zeek said:


> *plz keep in mind that you did have a recent surgery JOMO and go easy on the load!  Your strongest days are still ahead of you brother so no worries if you have to take it easy even another year!*
> Yeah POB site injections is a hot potato!!!  I hate to even go there but in this case I felt it was important I shed some light on it from my own point of view and experiences with it.
> 
> Guys and there high dosages of hgh to build muscle are also wrong IMO, yes big boy dosages will build it faster combined with AAS and slin but lower dosges will create new satellite cells, I am sure of this and let me explain why.
> ...



Ahhh..I know but the waiting sucks. I should prob be taking it easier and let the shoulder heal correctly. Im going to drop the weight on the excercises that bother it and that might be ruining my form.


----------

